# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Tariffe Tenuta Contabilita'

## danilobadoni

Buongiorno a tutti.
Volevo domandare una cosuccia: a quanto ammonta la tariffa di un commercialista per la tenuta della contabilita' e per la stesura del bilancio annuale di una Srl commerciale? 
Capisco che potreste dirmi "vai a farti fare un preventivo": di certo lo faro' presto, ma volevo anche una vostra opinione.
Grazie!

----------


## missturtle

ancora tu  :EEK!:  
Dunque, ti serve un consulente del lavoro.. un commercialista.. 
Quindi non hai ancora aperto la societ&#224; immagino. I prezzi variano di molto (sempre nei limiti del tariffario professionale della categoria) dipende dal lavoro che ti da da fare l'azienda  :Wink:  Di dove sei? Chiedi molti preventivi e ti farai un'idea

----------


## danilobadoni

Ebbene si`, la societa` non l'ho ancora aperta. Sono di Brescia e sto ancora analizzando i business plan per valutare la fattibilita` dell'investimento. Mi scuso se vi "stufo" con le mie richieste, ma confido nel vostro consiglio/aiuto.

----------


## annade

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Volevo domandare una cosuccia: a quanto ammonta la tariffa di un commercialista per la tenuta della contabilita' e per la stesura del bilancio annuale di una Srl commerciale? 
> Capisco che potreste dirmi "vai a farti fare un preventivo": di certo lo faro' presto, ma volevo anche una vostra opinione.
> Grazie!

  eek:Ma ti stai facendo un "giro" completo sulle sezioni del forum per ogni argomento?
Comunque se vai da Buffetti ci sono dei tariffari già stampati per ogni settore professionale: commercialisti, consulenti del lavoro ecc. 
Oppure, come ti ha consigliato Miss, "fatti un giro" nei vari studi vicino a te.... in genere i preventivi li fanno pagare come "consulenze" non dovrebbe costare molto :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> eek:Ma ti stai facendo un "giro" completo sulle sezioni del forum per ogni argomento?
> Comunque se vai da Buffetti ci sono dei tariffari già stampati per ogni settore professionale: commercialisti, consulenti del lavoro ecc. 
> Oppure, come ti ha consigliato Miss, "fatti un giro" nei vari studi vicino a te.... in genere i preventivi li fanno pagare come "consulenze" non dovrebbe costare molto

  Perchè c'è pure chi si fa pagare i preventivi!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## annade

> Perchè c'è pure chi si fa pagare i preventivi!!!

  ....... dipende da come e DOVE vendono richiesti..... :Big Grin:  sai come la penso in merito....  :Smile:

----------


## Salvo

già vuoi sapere quanto chiediamo noi in studio?  :Confused: 
ti mando le coordinate bancarie in MP allora  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wipperman

La tenuta contabile di una srl si aggira intorno ai 15.000/20.000 euro l'anno. Per il bilancio e dichiarazioni penso che te la puoi cavare con 3000 euro. Se hai bisogno di faccio un bel preventivo personalizzato a soli 200 euro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legolas

> La tenuta contabile di una srl si aggira intorno ai 15.000/20.000 euro l'anno. Per il bilancio e dichiarazioni penso che te la puoi cavare con 3000 euro. Se hai bisogno di faccio un bel preventivo personalizzato a soli 200 euro

  Beh direi che con questi prezzi qualunque commercialista sarebbe milionario  :Big Grin:

----------


## mazzanti

29.03.08 
La tariffa professionale di noi commercialisti (art.32+33+34 del dpr 100/97) va da un minimo di  150,00 al mese per la contabilità, ad un massimo che dipende dal volume di registrazioni da effettuare e quindi in caso di società nuova, è difficilmente preventivabile.
Poi c'è la redazione del bilancio annuale della srl (art.34) il cui onorario minimo è di 516 euro ma oramai si aggira intorno al doppio.
Infine, le dichiarazioni dei redditi, Iva, Irap e compagnia cantando: 
credo opportuno fissarle -nel complesso- da un minimo annuo di 800  ad un massimo del doppio. 
Ovviamente, resta escluso il lavoro di eventuali consulenze contrattuali, del lavoro, ecc.... 
In ogni caso, la tariffa è fissata dalla legge ed è reperibile sul sito dei Dottori Commercialisti ed Esperti Contabili.

----------


## Niccolò

> La tenuta contabile di una srl si aggira intorno ai 15.000/20.000 euro l'anno. Per il bilancio e dichiarazioni penso che te la puoi cavare con 3000 euro. Se hai bisogno di faccio un bel preventivo personalizzato a soli 200 euro

  
Mah, secondo me non si può sparare una cifra così su due piedi. Il compenso è mooooolto legato alle dimensioni della srl. Sarebbe come entrare in un concessionario e chiedere quanto costa una macchina. Non sono tutte uguali  :Cool:

----------


## Patty76

> La tenuta contabile di una srl si aggira intorno ai 15.000/20.000 euro l'anno. Per il bilancio e dichiarazioni penso che te la puoi cavare con 3000 euro. Se hai bisogno di faccio un bel preventivo personalizzato a soli 200 euro

  Con questi compensi mi bastano 5 clienti...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
Allora mi toccherà dare via quelli in esubero.....  :Big Grin:  
P.s. e io che pensavo di averne pochi.....vado a "ritoccare le tariffe!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## marco.M

Scusate l'intrusione......riuscite ad applicare le tariffe professionali??? Purtroppo io faccio molta fatica ad applicarle anche perchè la concorrenza è molto agguerrita ed, in alcuni casi, lavora a prezzi di costo.
Un saluto

----------


## star62

Io credo che le tariffe professionali siano pura filosofia, infatti non si riesce ad applicarle mai. Pensate che nella mia zona per una contabilità ordinaria ci sono "professionisti" che si fanno pagare .600,00 all'anno.

----------


## missturtle

> Io credo che le tariffe professionali siano pura filosofia, infatti non si riesce ad applicarle mai. Pensate che nella mia zona per una contabilità ordinaria ci sono "professionisti" che si fanno pagare .600,00 all'anno.

   :EEK!:  pensa che nel mio studio applicano per i vecchi clienti tariffe da 600 euro a trimestre per le ordinarie...e poi si chiedono perchè se ne vanno  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> Io credo che le tariffe professionali siano pura filosofia, infatti non si riesce ad applicarle mai. Pensate che nella mia zona per una contabilità ordinaria ci sono "professionisti" che si fanno pagare .600,00 all'anno.

  600 ?  :EEK!:  
Non è che manca un cifra davanti al 600?  :Confused:

----------


## star62

> 600 ?  
> Non è che manca un cifra davanti al 600?

  No, non manca nessuna cifra hai letto proprio bene € 600,00 (dico seicento) all'anno!

----------


## mazzanti

30.03.08 
La tariffa professionale per essere applicata richiede un po' di anzianità professionale; nel senso che il "mercato" deve conoscerti ed averti apprezzato da qualche anno.
Ovviamente, dipende sempre dal contesto locale. Nel senso che deve esistere un tipo di clientela che richiede vera consulenza e non solo registrazioni.
Io riesco ad applicare la tariffa professionale quasi sempre; ma lavoro da 25 anni in questa zona ed ho molte società -anche di capitali- tra i miei clienti. Sono stato fortunato.
Non è però questione di sola fortuna; occorre anche far vedere che si è bravi e che si risolvono i problemi dei clienti facendoli risparmiare, quando possibile. Io mi occupo di societario, tributario, immobiliare, successioni, donazioni, contratti di tutti i tipi (non solo le locazioni) ecc...ecc...per una mia particolare predisposizione per l'aspetto giuridico delle cose di impresa.
Il che spesso mi fa scontrare direttamente con Avvocati e Notai. Riconosco di essere un po' fuori dalla figura classica del contabile. Ma la contabilità non mi è mai interessata più di tanto. 
Ma, ripeto, occorre lavorare in una zona ad alta densità di impresa. Altrimenti è tutto più complesso.

----------


## nic

> 30.03.08 
> La tariffa professionale per essere applicata richiede un po' di anzianità professionale; nel senso che il "mercato" deve conoscerti ed averti apprezzato da qualche anno.
> Ovviamente, dipende sempre dal contesto locale. Nel senso che deve esistere un tipo di clientela che richiede vera consulenza e non solo registrazioni.
> Io riesco ad applicare la tariffa professionale quasi sempre; ma lavoro da 25 anni in questa zona ed ho molte società -anche di capitali- tra i miei clienti. Sono stato fortunato.
> Non è però questione di sola fortuna; occorre anche far vedere che si è bravi e che si risolvono i problemi dei clienti facendoli risparmiare, quando possibile. Io mi occupo di societario, tributario, immobiliare, successioni, donazioni, contratti di tutti i tipi (non solo le locazioni) ecc...ecc...per una mia particolare predisposizione per l'aspetto giuridico delle cose di impresa.
> Il che spesso mi fa scontrare direttamente con Avvocati e Notai. Riconosco di essere un po' fuori dalla figura classica del contabile. Ma la contabilità non mi è mai interessata più di tanto. 
> Ma, ripeto, occorre lavorare in una zona ad alta densità di impresa. Altrimenti è tutto più complesso.

  Quoto in pieno.
Ed infatti, non dimentichiamoci mai che la professione del dottore commercialista non deve mai essere solo quella del contabile!!! 
Se vogliamo portare avanti il concetto che non siamo solo questo, dobbiamo dare una consulenza a tutto tondo e non metterci sullo stesso piano delle associazioni di categoria a far loro concorrenza!!! Loro sono altro da noi, ne sono fermamente convinta.
Penso, inoltre, che le tariffe professionali devono essere considerate un termine di paragone, tanto che, se non siamo ancora in una posizione tale da poterle pianemente applicare, prima di fornire una prestazione a prezzi "da fame", bisogna cercare sempre di rapportarsi a queste. 
Saluti e buon lavoro.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 30.03.08 
> Ovviamente, dipende sempre dal contesto locale. Nel senso che *deve esistere un tipo di clientela che richiede vera consulenza e non solo registrazioni*.

  Bravo Roberto !
E' proprio questo che manca ! 
ciao

----------


## bea69

Qui a Mantova, le tariffe professionali non si applicano. 
In studio facciamo così: un minimo di  400 per la redazione del bilancio +  10per ogni fattura di acquisto e di vendita registrate.  Se una società è nuova facciamo una calcolo previsionale delle eventuali fatture riservandoci alla fine dell'anno di fare un conguaglio in più o in meno.

----------


## torino4

Ciao Bea69,
ho provato ad applicare la formula che utilizzate nel vostro studio, e con mio grande stupore, ho notato che più o meno funziona!
Posso chiederti maggiori informazioni, esempio per una semplificata trimestrale come fate, oppure sui minimi, e colpo di scena, per le pratiche (cciaa, iva, ecc.) come vi regolate?
Mi sembra un buon sistema di applicare le tariffe, il vostro, ed effettivamente, quasi quasi, cambio il mio sistema di conteggio, fatto di calcoli allucinanti con previsioni, radici quadrate, elevazioni a potenza e chi ne ha più ne metta... 
Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------


## coccinella

> Qui a Mantova, le tariffe professionali non si applicano. 
> In studio facciamo così: un minimo di  400 per la redazione del bilancio +  10per ogni fattura di acquisto e di vendita registrate.  Se una società è nuova facciamo una calcolo previsionale delle eventuali fatture riservandoci alla fine dell'anno di fare un conguaglio in più o in meno.

  E per le dichiarazioni, come vi regolate?
Comunque, alla fine il totale non cambia. Il numero di registrazioni, quando è alto, mi farebbe lievitare di molto il costo della contabilità e quello del Bilancio di  400,00, mi sembrerebbe in rapporto un po' pochino.

----------

